# Tires for the plow truck



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

I am going to be buying a new set of tires for my plow truck and I was wondering what kind you guys use, which ones to stay away from. Road noise is not a concern because the truck is used as a work truck only and not a daily driver.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Year round*

Are you going to run them year round or just in the winter?>

Year round: Nokian Vativa
Winter only: Cooper discover m+s


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try these threads very informative.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=33027
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=33247


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I have always had outstanding performance from Wrangler AT/S.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Wrangler AT/S 10ply blackwall...the best in the business hands down! 

The 10 ply's handle the weight better than any 6 or 8 ply tire and nails and road junk won't penetrate them. The tire weighs more than an average tire but it is unsprung weight and the extra cost is well worth it when you consider the weight of a plow on the front and a salter in the bed.


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

Whatever I put on the truck will stay on it year round, But I don't drive it very much in the summer and never on the highway so I really just need a good snow tire.


----------



## sierra02 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the Bridgestone Dueller Revo's on my truck and love them. They have a little road noise but for a work truck they would be great.


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

goodyear workhorse's extra grip. these are what i have on my truck. get them sipped and there even better.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

I switched from Cooper Discoverer ATR's to BF Goodrich All Terrain KO's. The BFG's are great in the snow! Night and day difference over the Coopers!


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Has anybody tried Daytona Timberline or Baja widetrack radial at? If tried both which is best in snow? Looking hard at the timberline in a 32 11.5 15. Running Goodyear wrangler at/s right now, I rate them as ok, but not great in snow.


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

Northman said:


> Has anybody tried Daytona Timberline or Baja widetrack radial at? If tried both which is best in snow? Looking hard at the timberline in a 32 11.5 15. Running Goodyear wrangler at/s right now, I rate them as ok, but not great in snow.


sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
had a set of baja's if ya got out and took a piss and had to drive through the puddle you'd be stuck


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

*dayton timberline?*

Anybody used Dayton Timberline tires to plow with? Whats the feedback on these tires. Will be running 32 11.5 15's


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

I was kinda surprised when I looked at pics of the tires some of you guys use. I was expecting the to have a more aggressive tread on them. So am I right to assume ( I know what assuming does ass u me) that the more aggressive tires are really not that great in the snow?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

GA73 said:


> goodyear workhorse's extra grip. these are what i have on my truck. get them sipped and there even better.


I have the Workhorses on the rear of my F150. While I don't have a plow at the moment for this truck, It still drives good in the snow. The tires have a lot of grip!


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Go to Hi-Tech Retreading. They have a good website. I know they are retreads but they are better than any other tire I have run. The all terrains are great snow tires. I have not had a chance to try the new "green diamond" tires but the regular AT's have not left me stuck hardly ever. I run these tires on my personal and company trucks. They are well priced and have a warranty. Go to their website if you want more info. Shipping is reasonable on these tires. Stay away form anything aside form the AT's in the snow though. Anyone else run these retreads B.T.W.?


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

i've got general all terains on my chevy it's the same exact tread pattern as the BFG's but alot less money and haven't had a problem.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I can;t believe how many tire threads there are. Everyone has stated their tire choice at least 5 times this season alone!!

Search!


----------

